# Will not record message



## tvonmytime (Sep 16, 2012)

I currently have a premiere xl wi 2 tuners. In the past I have missed recording new episodes of shows due to 3 shows needin to be taped concurrently. I think a nice addition to the season pass would be a toggle that if chosen would send a message to the Tivo box that warned a new episode would not be recorded and why.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is a feature called recording history located in the To Do list.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Where is the tape? 

I agree w/ ThAbtO- if you want to manage things to that level, then the ToDo list is the place to go. Many monitor that religiously. I would not want to be messaged that much, the tivo knows my priority for recording through the season pass manager. Network shows are higher than cable shows that repeat often. With multiple tivos, I put certain networks on each so that they don't conflict.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> There is a feature called recording history located in the To Do list.


True, and perhaps unexpectedly for new users you can scroll into the future to see what _won't_ be recorded; not just what was and wasn't recorded in the past.

But in my personally opinion it was made even less useful on the Premiere. By adding "Not recorded because its a repeat" to the history it became even harder to notice the possible 'real' conflict (one that would cause me to miss a recording I care about) in the sea of entries about the TiVo skipping things I told it to skip. (28-day rule and repeats).

I know HBO airs an given episode say 25 times in a week. I don't need to see 24 messages about how the TiVo isn't recording it a 2nd time  And when someone runs an all seasons marathon to build up to the next season premiere. 

Some way to filter, or set filtered messages, would improve the usefulness of that future recording history for me.


----------

